

How I hacked my social data to get press coverage and $750K in funding - tedsumme
http://blog.discover.ly/2014/02/04/hack-social-data-press-coverage-funding/

======
minimaxir
Spamming people to cover your startup isn't "hacking." That's just traditional
marketing.

~~~
Drexl
I believe the point is that he didn't spam people. He asked a friend to
introduce him to one of their friends. I think that's called networking. Your
terms are confused.

~~~
tedsumme
Yeah. It's all about getting a trusted introduction. No direct messaging.

------
jonathanjaeger
Since OP is the founder and is probably reading the comments, I would
recommend taking care of that responsive design. When you adjust your screen
everything gets messed up and completely overlaps on the Discoverly homepage.

~~~
tedsumme
Thanks, Jonathan. As the chrome plugin is only for desktop chrome, responsive
has been a lower priority for us, but a non-usable HP for mobile is not good.

Have you checked out the tool?

~~~
jonathanjaeger
That's a fair point, but I was looking on my big desktop at the office but I
don't always have full-screen.

Didn't get a chance to use the tool yet, but I'll give it another look.

